# Coffee was the only thing that helped me lose weight



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Clean eating and exercising five days a week helped me lose weight, but not as much as drinking black coffee every morning. I used to dislike coffee, but needed something to get rid of the sleepy feeling and we all know that caffeine is relied on to get rid of it. I lost a lot of weight by drinking one cup of black coffee every morning. Can't add cream or sugar. So I forced myself to drink coffee every day until I started liking it. Problem is I don't know if drinking a cup of coffee every day is bad for me. I read that drinking more than one cup a day puts you at risk for heart disease. I've also been told that drinking coffee causes cancer. :/ I don't know what to believe in. I'm afraid of gaining weight if I do stop drinking coffee. It's the only thing that helped me lose weight. I'm still exercising and eating healthy, but I don't want to quit drinking coffee. What do you think about coffee? Good? Bad? Why?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

You should take those studies about coffee being carcinogenic with a pinch of salt. More often than not, those type of studies are biased and there's sketchy reasons behind them. Apparently, nowadays anything can cause cancer. If it's helping you lose weight by all means keep drinking it. Obviously anything taken in excessive amounts can be harmful, it's best to have everything in moderation.

Personally, I cannot stand coffee because of its taste (unless it's doused in milk).


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Anything in excess is bad.

Havent you tried a fat burner supplement ? From brands like universal nutrition, optimum nutrition, bsn, etc ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

congrats on the weight loss. I fluctuate back and forth on weight loss yo yo dieting since diets dont work for me.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Ephedrine, caffeine and aspirin has been a good fat burner for decades.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Tea is the only thing that helped me find weight.


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

Nah. I know how sometimes adding something to your diet makes you feel like it's gonna harm you. But unless you have some intolerance or something special it's fine. I drink 3 to 4 cups of coffee a day.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I hope not. I started drinking it because I heard caffeine helps your metabolism and now I have four cups a day. It helps curb my appetite.



chefcurry said:


> You should take those studies about coffee being carcinogenic with a pinch of salt. More often than not, those type of studies are biased and there's sketchy reasons behind them. *Apparently, nowadays anything can cause cancer. *If it's helping you lose weight by all means keep drinking it. Obviously anything taken in excessive amounts can be harmful, it's best to do have everything in moderation.
> 
> Personally, I cannot stand coffee because of its taste (unless it's doused in milk).


My brother, who's a biologist, told me the same thing. He's getting his doctorate so I assume he knows what he's talking about.


----------

